# Does anyone live in the Lakes??



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

And do you enjoy it? Is it accessible to most amenities? 

I would think that since it is so new it would likely be a building site with no greenery but it's hard to see good photos on Villa renting websites!

Any suggestions or recommendations when looking at properties?


Thanks in advance!

Carrie


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

eusweetheart said:


> And do you enjoy it? Is it accessible to most amenities?
> 
> I would think that since it is so new it would likely be a building site with no greenery but it's hard to see good photos on Villa renting websites!
> 
> ...


We love it. My kids enjoy the playgrounds, swimming pools and the larger space. Access to both SZR and the backroads (Emirates and al Khail) is very good. Road works is still an issue but not as bad as other areas and certainly not affecting access to SZR. There are some newer houses just completed on the back of the development , they tend to be much smaller than the established parts (Maeen, and Zulal for example) and they are very close to the new highway so avoid if you can. 
I think the usual websites should have some property for rent (dubizzle and gulfnews). Although I must admit we found ours by pure chance as we were looking in the Meadows when the agent suddenly said he has one in the Lakes for the right price. 
Try also Hamptons (although I find their quoted prices quite high)


----------

